# Pancake Stuffed French Toast recipe...



## kleenex (Nov 20, 2013)

Pancake Stuffed French Toast | DudeFoods.com Food Blog & Reviews

Why have one when you can have both and why we are add make it a trio with some bacon bits


----------

